# HELP!



## Brian Stowell (6 mo ago)

I am on the IOM and have four MF30 Tractors (2 4Cyl and 2 3 Cyl). Recently I have been struggling with a hydraulic issue. I have had it apart so many times and re done all the adjustments and replaced the controle valve in the pump twice. Still the same issue!
Put weight on the 3 point and the pump drives the arms to the top and they wont come down until I vent fluid via a trailer pipe.
Is someone slipping it Viagra?
Any help is much appreciated .
Best regards
Brian


----------



## Brian Stowell (6 mo ago)

That should read MF 35 Tractors


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Brian, welcome to the forum.

Your control valve may be stuck in the lift position. Check the rod coming from the control valve that pushes against the valve lever assembly. The rod may not be moving freely. 

Also suggest you check the control valve nut (if it's too tight the lift arms will go up immediately when the tractor is started and stay up).


----------



## Brian Stowell (6 mo ago)

Thanks for your observations however it is a really odd issue. If i have nothing on the lift arms they work as normal. Suppose I park with engine running and lift arms mid way, it wil sit there and not move at all. If then I try to stand on a lift arm it imideatly lifts to the top and will stay there till I realease oil via the trailer pipe even with the engine off. There are gremlins in there somewhere!


----------

